# Scallop help, Please!



## speedcop (Aug 25, 2017)

if anyone is familiar with either steinhatchee or keaton beach would you please call me at 229-220-3731 if you can give me some idea of the layout. Never put in there before but going to one of them in the morning. Thanks for your help, speed.( will be up late)


----------



## speedcop (Aug 26, 2017)

Thank you those that called and gave me the info on steinhatchee. We stopped at one place and 4 of us limited out in about 2 hours.Again, thanks to all.


----------

